# Powerbook veille intempestive !



## Grivius (6 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un problème des plus étranges...
Lorsque je connecte mon Powerbook G4 à un écran externe, tout va bien, il fonctionne à merveille. Par contre, dès que j'enlève l'écran externe, il se met en veille toutes les 5 secondes.
J'ai l'impression que c'est comme s'il ne détectait pas que le portable est ouvert, comme si l'écran était fermé.

A oui, ce problème ne se produit que lorsqu'un "système" démarre ou est lancé. Soit juste après la Pomme. Je n'ai aucun problème en mode Target ou si j'appuie sur Alt pour vois les disques bootable, là il reste allumé. 

j'ai déjà essayé un formatage complet de la machine.

Des idées ? Moi je suis à court 

D'avance, merci !
Grivius


----------



## Invité (7 Décembre 2012)

Tu as regardé tes réglages d'économie dénergie je suppose ?
avec un autre utilisateur c'est pareil ?


----------



## Grivius (7 Décembre 2012)

Oui, j'ai même réinstaller le système complètement...

j'ai lu sur internet que ce serait peut-être l'aimant du Topcase qui ne fonctionnerait pas correctement. Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où il est ?

Merci


----------



## gmaa (7 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je vais me répéter... (autres discussions...)

Un reset PRAM (effacement de paramètres mémorisés) ne changerait-il pas quelque chose.


----------



## Grivius (7 Décembre 2012)

Déjà fait


----------



## Invité (7 Décembre 2012)

L'aimant, on le trouve facilement en passant un truc en ferraille sur le pourtour de l'écran.
Ca fait une paie que je n'en ai pas eu entre les pattes (sauf mes Zibook, mais c'est pas pareil)
Il n'y a pas plutôt un truc au niveau du verrou sur la face avant ?


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2012)

Il faut peut-être essayer de jouer un peu avec le système de fixation, pour voir si on peut empêcher la mise en veille ... Il me semble que c'est un petit crochet en plus de l'aimant, non ?

Si c'est juste un pièce qui est abimé, c'est pas compliqué de la changer, et d'en trouver chez ifixit, powerbookmedic ou autre du genre.


----------



## esv^^ (11 Décembre 2012)

Vous êtes sur qu'il y a un aimant sur les PowerBook? Moi je crois que ce ne sont que des crochets: les aimant arrivent plus tard avec MBP et MBA, non?


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2012)

Quelques explications

Et une photo :


----------



## esv^^ (11 Décembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Quelques explications
> 
> Et une photo :



Bien ce que je disais non? Pas d'aimant...


----------



## didgar (11 Décembre 2012)

Salut !



esv^^ a dit:


> Bien ce que je disais non? Pas d'aimant...



This slot contains a magnet 

A+

Didier


----------



## Invité (11 Décembre 2012)

Sur mon iBook G3, je crois que que j'ai foiré la position de l'aimant (s'il y en a un) lors d'un des nombreux démontage qu'il a eu à subir


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2012)

Au pire ça existe en pièces détachées ... si c'est bien ça le problème.


----------

